# Has anyone had any experience with the pill cerazette



## angie79

Hi girls

I was wondering if you girls have any feedback on this pill 
I was on microgynon 30 and it turned me into a emotional wreck and gave me headaches etc - so i went to the doctors and told her and she changed me onto cerazette 75 micrograms - i wanted to see what other people thought of it before i start taking it.

Thanks
xxx


----------



## pumpkim

I think you'll find a mixed bag of responses, there are lots of threads from people who have hated it, but I'm on it and it's the only pill I've ever been able to cope with.

For me (and many others) it's stopped my periods altogether.. my worry is whether they'll come back when I want to TTC :shrug::shrug: For others it makes them have continual spotting which is a nightmare...

We're all different so I don't think you'll know how it will affect you until you take it. If after a few months it's not for you then just go back to your GP... something out there will suit you :flower:


----------



## angie79

Thanks for that :flower:
I was on microgynon when i was younger and fine on it.
I think i will be on it for 3 -6 months max anyway

xx


----------



## heva510

hi everyone i have just come over for a browse here and saw this thread i was taking cerazette for 3 yrs (due to gyny probs) i conceived identical twins whilst taking this and even though its very rare 2 conceive whilst takin it i am that wot 0.001% sadly i lost my twins at just after 12 wks, i had no probs in 3 yrs with this pill it stopped all my periods and then bang i was preg heather


----------



## blahblahblah

I took cerazette for 2 weeks - and they were both hell!

It seriously affected my mood, to the point where my GP prescribed anti-depressants. My family made the connection of the timing though, so I decided to try coming off this pill before I started taking them - and hey presto, back to normal within a few days!


----------



## angie79

it is a bit of a mixed bag - hmmm


----------



## silverbell

Hi Angie! :flower:

I was on Microgynon for years before my GP suggested Cerazette to see if my recurrent thrush problem went away (it didn't!). I was on the pill for 6 months before I stopped in January, ready for TTC in August this year.

I got my first period 8 weeks later and my first cycle after this was as normal as I had hoped for (27 days with ovulation indicated by BBT - see my chart if interested).

While on Cerazette I had absolutely no problems at all (although I had no problems on Microgynon either). My periods all but disappeared, but I would get random bleeding every now and again with no regularity. This only happened 2 or 3 times though in the entire 6 months.

Hope this helps!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

This is my second year of being on Cerazette and haven't had a problem. I occasionally get bad period pains with no period, but the good news is, I rarely have periods. 

My friend however turned into a depressed, spotty, greasy haired wreck, lol. She came off it immediately and went back to normal so it was definitely the pill.

Give it a try. I plan on staying on it until we TTC.


----------



## angie79

Thanks girls :flower:

I think i will give them a go and as a couple of you have said i can come off them and be back to normal in a few days if i still have the mood swings

xx


----------



## Sophie1205

I was on cerazette for a few months and I bled constantly from the day i started taking it and my moods were AWFUL! hope it works for u x


----------



## babybump2010

Hi, 
I have been on Cerazette for about 6 years. To sart with it completely stopped my period. But for the last 2-3 years I have had irregular and long periods. other than this I have had no problems. I was prescribed Cerezette due to suffering with migranes and am unable to take the normal pill. 
I am hoping to come off soon so we can start TTC so am just hoping i don't have any problems. 
I think any medication effects people differently so all I would suggest is that you keep an eye on how you feel ie moods, etc and if it doesn't agree with you see you GO about coming off it. 
Hope it works out for you :flower:


----------



## Woochild

After suffering with every pill I ever took I went on Dep for 3-4 years but after getting married :wedding: in Aug 2004. 
I decided to come off it and the Doctor suggesred Cerazette. I had absolutely No Problems with it at all, No :af:, No PMT or Mood Swings :muaha: etc. 
I took it for 6 years before stopping on 23rd Feb this year!

I'm now TTC but after 9 weeks tre is no sign of anything :shrug:

So as others of said - it's swings & round-a-bouts . . .


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

I was put on Celeste when I used contraception for the first time and was highly emotional with it, cried for no reason, was angry, etc. I was then put on Microgynon but gained weight and was still a little emotional. When I decided to have a break from the Depo injection a year and a half ago my Doctor gave me Cerazette. It was OK - my OH reckons I was a bit 'short' with him a few times, which could be the pill, but I think maybe I'm just prone to being emotional on pills....

Good luck with whatever you decide :)


----------



## phoenixm

I was on cerazette for a couple of years as I am a little overweight and my nurse wouldn't give me a combined pill due to the "risks". Since being on cerazette I have random bleeds, sometimes for weeks at a time with months of no bleeds in between. Or like recently, a bleed for two weeks, a two day break and back to a bleed again. Its inconvienient and not fun. I also have worse cramps and moods than when I was on the combined pill in my teens.
Cerazette does nothing for your periods and is only usually given as a BCP. It works fine for this purpose, I've never been pregnant on it at least, but for period control it's useless.
I went back to the nurse today and she has given me the combined pill as I have lost weight and basically begged her for it. I can't wait to crush cerazette into dust! Wouldn't recommend cerazette if you can have an alternative.


----------



## Racheldigger

I've been on Cerazette since LO was born, because it's the only pill you can take while breastfeeding. It's stopped my periods entirely too, not that I'm complaining, and I am getting awful spots, but no serious problems.


----------



## pink23

i'm on this pill angie. I think only thing oh complains about is sometimes i'm moody. Have had no af or spotting. Hopefuly when i come off its not to long for a bfp x x


----------



## aly888

oooh, glad I found this thread :thumbup: I have just started on cerazette today so will be interesting to see how I react. I've been on a few different combined pill before but not agreed with them for many different reasons, and am now starting on cerazette coz im still breast feeding. Not sure I will feel comfortable not getting any AF though. I will be constantly paranoid that it's not worked or something xx


----------



## CowtownGirl

I've been on it twice, the first time I had no AF at all. The second time I had almost constant bleeding, light but all the time. 

Both times I was really spotty and had terrible mood swings (but like someone else said, I was also moody on the combined pill...errrmm...and can be moody just on my own anyway...poor DH!! lol!!)

Coming off it the second time (when coming off hormonal contraception all together) was a nightmare, though. My cycles settled fairly quickly, but I was moody, had irregular bleeding, lots of pregnancy symptoms. Things were back to normal within a couple of months, though. 

Good luck - I hope it works well for you!


----------



## petitpas

I was also on Cerazette twice. The first time round I was on it for a few years. Then on my gyno's advice I switched to Dianette for a while but that almost killed me: I ended up in hospital with a DVT and pulmonary embolism which the doctors mainly blame on Dianette. After that my only option was the mini-pill as I wasn't allowed to get pregnant so back to Cerazette it was.
I didn't mind. I have always been fine on Cerazette. No periods, no pains, no mood swings. The only annoying bit is that after stopping it took me up to two months to get my period.

I probably have to go back onto the pill now but I am prepared and will just plan to stop two months before TTCing again.

As many posters have said before, Cerazette works wonders for some women and is hell for others. Nobody knows until they have tried it out, so good luck!!!


----------



## angie79

i do hope it doesnt make me even more moody - oh well i start them in 4 days so we will see fx'ed

xx


----------



## bunnyg82

I think all pills will react differently, but my experience was awful! It made me depressed (I had to take anti-depressants) and also made me unable to orgasm! Not good!

All I'd say is give it a go and just keep a real close eye out for any reactions - if you start feeling depressed please stop taking it before you get as bad as I was! 

I really hope it works for you and hope you dont mind me popping over but I saw this and thought I should reply! x


----------



## angie79

bunnyg82 said:


> I think all pills will react differently, but my experience was awful! It made me depressed (I had to take anti-depressants) and also made me unable to orgasm! Not good!
> 
> All I'd say is give it a go and just keep a real close eye out for any reactions - if you start feeling depressed please stop taking it before you get as bad as I was!
> 
> I really hope it works for you and hope you dont mind me popping over but I saw this and thought I should reply! x

thanks hun

Thats cool any advice is very welcome

xx


----------



## ducky1502

I took cerazette for a week and it was the week from hell. After that it messed up my cycles and all in all in took me 13 months to conceive! 

I'm not saying they were definately linked but in my honest opinion I believe cerazette had a lot to do with it taking so long to conceive.


----------



## Racheldigger

Yes, having no periods isn't an unmixed blessing, it does make for pregnancy scares! I've taken two tests because I wasn't happy to put my being exhausted, forgetful and weepy down to working full-time while breastfeeding and doing most of hte housework and baby care!


----------



## aly888

god, this thread has really scared me now :wacko: I am hoping I don't react badly, but if I do, is it pretty obvious a few weeks in, or could it take a couple of months for symptoms to start showing??

Angie79, I hope this pill is ok for you :flower:


----------



## angie79

aly888 said:


> god, this thread has really scared me now :wacko: I am hoping I don't react badly, but if I do, is it pretty obvious a few weeks in, or could it take a couple of months for symptoms to start showing??
> 
> Angie79, I hope this pill is ok for you :flower:

yeah i'm thinking the same - if its not good just stop
I hope it works for you too.

xxx


----------



## aly888

angie79 said:


> aly888 said:
> 
> 
> god, this thread has really scared me now :wacko: I am hoping I don't react badly, but if I do, is it pretty obvious a few weeks in, or could it take a couple of months for symptoms to start showing??
> 
> Angie79, I hope this pill is ok for you :flower:
> 
> yeah i'm thinking the same - if its not good just stop
> I hope it works for you too.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

thanks hun :hugs: My biggest concerns with it are A, no AF's (so i'll be constantly scared I had done something wrong and that I was actually preggers) and B, a lot of people seem to have suffered depression and I struggle on and off with depression anyway, so how will I know if it's the pill causing it or just another one of my 'episodes' :dohh:
been on it a few days now...gonna stick with it but if I come up with any bad side affects i'll post them up in here :thumbup:


----------



## Woochild

Loved being on Cerazette - No Cramps, PMT or Periods!
Concerned having stopped it and now 9weeks with No AF all lots of the above . . .
However it has to be done if I want to TTC x


----------



## Armywife

Everyone reacts differently as others have said but i had an awful time on it! I had mood swings from hell, my skin (which has always been great) was greasy and spotty, i bled continually and had the worst period pains ever. When i came off it i was back to normal within 3 weeks. 

Another thing to take into consideration is that you can be ok on it for a long time then suddenly react badly. My friend took cerazette for 2 years with no problems then suddenly started having all of the above problems, she stopped taking it and was fine soon after.

Contraception is such a mine field, i can't find anything that agrees with me. Good luck to you!xxx


----------



## pumpkim

Armywife said:


> Contraception is such a mine field, i can't find anything that agrees with me. Good luck to you!xxx

I feel your pain!!
Nothing agreed with me at all until cerazette. 

I think if you are going to give it a go, as long as you are aware of the possible side effects and spot them quickly then you can just stop and try something else. 

Fingers crossed it works out for you :flower:


----------



## Lucina

I hated it. It gave me mood swings so bad that I thought I was suffering from depression and ended up in counselling, also made me develop eczema all over my body which baffled the doctors as started so suddenly. After 18 months it dawned on me I had started the pill weeks before my problems started but couldnt believe at first it could cause so many problems. After speaking to the doctors they agreed it was a possibility so came off the pill and the eczema cleared up within a week and my sanity returned as well. Mine is obviously an extreme example but always best to be aware just in case something similar happens.


----------



## Amygdala

I was on it briefly (because it gave me awful headaches) a few years back. Didn't enjoy it much. But I guess the others are right that everyone reacts differently.
Here's another thought though: you said you'll only be on it for a few months. Is that because you're hoping to ttc then? Because in that case I don't think I'd go on any pill, especially Ceracette. I've heard of lots of people who had trouble getting their cycles back after it. One friend is still waiting, it's been over a year now for her. If you're planning to ttc soon then I'd definately suggest condoms and/or temping/Persona. Unless there's any medical reason you should be on it?


----------



## angie79

Amygdala said:


> I was on it briefly (because it gave me awful headaches) a few years back. Didn't enjoy it much. But I guess the others are right that everyone reacts differently.
> Here's another thought though: you said you'll only be on it for a few months. Is that because you're hoping to ttc then? Because in that case I don't think I'd go on any pill, especially Ceracette. I've heard of lots of people who had trouble getting their cycles back after it. One friend is still waiting, it's been over a year now for her. If you're planning to ttc soon then I'd definately suggest condoms and/or temping/Persona. Unless there's any medical reason you should be on it?


Going on the pill is easier for us at the moment - we are ttc in feb or march although that's not set in stone. In august ish I will be using my persona and condoms until ttc

xxx


----------

